# Airline Window



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

We've all done it. We sat there in awe of the majesty of the Earth from 5 miles up and took a crappy snappy to try and capture forever the inspired feeling. Post it here...

_(if you wanna be in uniform go for 800 wide)_


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

*Link gone *


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

The High Tatras 

*Link gone *


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

U.S. Steel, Slovakia.

*Link gone *


----------



## Goldeeno (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok you can see what lenses i have, what do you think will be best?


----------



## nossie (Jan 24, 2008)

Goldeeno said:


> Ok you can see what lenses i have, what do you think will be best?


hmmm those 3 shots of mine are from a very recent trip and I know I used a 24-105... lemme check the exif...
#1 is at 24mm
#2 is at 55mm
#3 is at 24mm
hmmmmm indeed.  Well I have to look at the facts and chose your EF-S 18-55mm (great lens, ignore the purists).  But have you got a subject in mind?  I used the wing for subject matter in these particular shots, do you want to zoom down to something in particular?
In the whole series on that flight there is only one shot from twenty that was @ 105mm, the next highest is one @ 58mm.


----------



## chantal7 (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha - here are mine. Although not a very interesting ground... 

Not quite 5 miles, though, lmao!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, I have indeed quite many of this kind of photos! Watch out! I went through my files, starting with those from our trip to NYC and Washington DC in April 2006:

1. The hole in the clouds over England





2. Some will recognise the city below at once...





Now pics from the return trip:

3. Leaving from JFK Airport





4. Looking back





And now there's a whole collection of Long Island photos

5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





Flying into the night (it was a short one since we flew east)

10.





11.





I am sure I have more from other trips...


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Jan 26, 2008)

Leaving Mexico


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Feb 1, 2008)

Morning approach to Heathrow...


----------



## Just_Brian81 (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice ^---

 This isnt out of an airline window.  It was taken out of the CoPilots seat of an AirForce KC-135 while the CP got up to use the Bathroom, Sneaky eh?  not too bad for a point and shoot i think.


----------



## Sirene (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice guys !


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ponce Inlet while leaving Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## hovis (Feb 4, 2008)

A couple just after take off from Madrid a couple of weeks back....


----------



## shefjr (May 29, 2015)

Over Mississippi at the moment. Heading to OKC. 




Gotta love onboard wifi


----------



## ratssass (May 29, 2015)

damn......are you that legendary a bricky??


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 8, 2015)

Montana


----------



## friz1983 (Jul 14, 2015)

Tata steel near amsterdam



Tata steel by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr

Antwerp kerncentrale



Antwerp  Kerncentrale van Doel by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 22, 2015)

Rockey mountains BC CA.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 22, 2015)

These were taken from a video with my go pro  i made while landing at Bay Bridge airport.  Yes im the pilot


----------



## otherprof (Jul 22, 2015)

nossie said:


> We've all done it. We sat there in awe of the majesty of the Earth from 5 miles up and took a crappy snappy to try and capture forever the inspired feeling. Post it here...
> 
> _(if you wanna be in uniform go for 800 wide)_



with my iPhone 6


----------



## floatingby (Jul 22, 2015)

Honolulu


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 22, 2015)

floatingby said:


> Honolulu
> 
> View attachment 105344


 What the hell are you flying in........a Stearman? Freekin' lawn tractor looking muffler sticking out............yikes!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 22, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> floatingby said:
> 
> 
> > Honolulu
> ...



looks like a Robinson helicopter landing skid


----------



## floatingby (Jul 22, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> Bryston3bsst said:
> 
> 
> > floatingby said:
> ...


Yep.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2015)

Nuclear Power Plant... Somewhere between Miami and Detroit.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2015)

I think Tennessee but not sure.






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Aug 8, 2017)

Bye-bye Boston




DSC_0342.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------

